# What Would You Do If Your Goose Hunting Buddy Was Gay?



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

We all saw the similar thread in the duck forum....
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=13925

In all honesty, it's really not that bad. So what if bigblackfoot (Lyle Sinner) enjoys hitting on dudes and crossdressing after a long hard day in the field? That actually isn't a girl he's with...it's a hermaphrodite with two undescended testicles so "it" doesn't count.
[siteimg]1686[/siteimg]

Or is it really a big deal if Goosebuster3 has so much pent up sexual aggression towards men that he projects it onto his decoys? We just turn out heads, let him get it out of his system and then continue hunting. It is a little weird however when he starts yelling, "Take that you nonresident, Take THAT!" while he's doing it. :roll: I am still amazed that Goose Girl Gigli actually wanted him? Little did she know that she was barking up the wrong tree.
[siteimg]1685[/siteimg]

Or so what if....well this one I have nothing. PJ wanted me to post this picture of when they teabagged Lyle with a frozen pair of blackbear nuts after he passed out on the porch. With how quickly Lyle awoke to the musty bear scent drafting down his forehead you would have thunk someone was brewing a pot of folgers!
[siteimg]1687[/siteimg]


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

No words can really express how funny that is. WOW


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

he must be a taxidermist. That was some funny stuff!!!!!


----------



## strand (Sep 29, 2004)

That a kid Jonesy! :lol:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Should we sneak Tyler into the northern and go for total conversion?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Although rather inappropriate....it's just too funny to care. :lol:

Nobody is safe in Grand Forks........nobody.


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

Thank GOD there were no picts of me! :lol:


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

For some reason the news about GB3 doesn't suprise me. :run:

bigblackfoot is the ugliest damn crossdresser I've ever seen. :run:


----------



## fretch (Sep 13, 2002)

I always knew it lyle!


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Jones you just wait man. Your time is coming. I really have nothing to say to defend myself, except that nevermind i got nothing. It was Halloween though and yeah. I have heard all about that other picture and had never seen it until now. Good fun.


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Good thing that's a decoy and not the real thing. :lol: :lol:

Thats some funny $hiat!
:beer:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

:lol: Wow sounds like some funny times.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

:toofunny: :toofunny:


----------



## born2shoot (Apr 7, 2005)

thats a cute blonde lol in the first pic


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

gotta love these ol' times..and much more to come :beer:


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

> Goosebuster3 must be who Chris was talking about.


I don't think gb3 is gay so much as he is into the barnyard lovin....


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Now that is some funny stuff! :beer:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :laugh:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

ramming


----------

